# Updated Dovii Shots



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

I measured him this past weekend and he was 7.5"

He's still got a bad attitude and will not accept any tankmates at all. I've tried fish smaller and bigger but it's a no go.

Here is a video: 




And the pics.. Forgive the bad quality.. He does not sit still.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

He looks great! Nice chompers too.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice looking Dovii. I want one but nobody around here sells them


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

baliztik terror said:


> Nice looking Dovii. I want one but nobody around here sells them


I had to order this one online.. got him from Rapps..

My LFS used to carry some but they were very poor quality.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Mudfrog...What type of sand is that? Cool vid!!!


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

superbee said:


> Mudfrog...What type of sand is that? Cool vid!!!


It's pool filter sand. I like it but tbh it washes out his colors so I'm looking for a supplier of 3M Color Quartz in black.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mudfrog said:


> Mudfrog...What type of sand is that? Cool vid!!!


It's pool filter sand. I like it but tbh it washes out his colors so I'm looking for a supplier of 3M Color Quartz in black.
[/quote]

That 3m would darn nice with that killer dovii-
Rapps is the man-You made a great choice-Obviously......


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice colors and tank.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

One of my all time favourite fish is a Dovii! I love them. 
Very nice fish you have there.

Also one of my favourites is a Green Terror and I finally got one!
Anyways, keep us updated on the growth of that beauty.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok guys some updates. He made a lady friend









I had to keep them separated for 3 weeks before I felt it was safe enough for them to get close. I then added some holes in the divider and they got along great ever since. So much so I removed the divider as I never saw her over there. I just added a couple small spots for her to hide if she needed to. She keeps him in line though.

He's a little over 8.75" now, his growth has slowed tremendously since I added her. She is right at 5".

I forgot to add that they did spawn once but this being both of their first times it was not successful.

Anyway some pics


----------

